#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Как быть сострадательным" Далай-лама

## Dechen Norzang

В издательстве "Эксмо" вышла книга Далай-ламы "Как быть сострадательным. Лучшие тибетские принципы создания мира в душе и счастья в мире"

М.: Эксмо, 2013
75 x 108 1/32 (12,5 x 17,7 см), 3000 экз., 224 стр., твердый переплет, ил. 
Перевод с английского Глеба Ястребова

Знаменитая книга Его Святейшества Далай-ламы теперь на русском! Превратите ваши ум, эмоции и характер в источники величайшей силы, чтобы сделать себя и мир совершеннее. В чем секрет счастья и благополучия? Как жить со смыслом и делать что-то значимое? Что делать с разрушительными эмоциями и негативом? Русское издание иллюстрировано рисунками известного буддийского художника Роберта Бира. 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/8192

----------

Германн (07.09.2013), Кеин (17.02.2016), Платон (08.09.2013)

----------


## Tomahawk

Замечательная новость. Настораживает только то, что издательство "Эксмо" очень часто более чем халтурно относится к переводам. Как на этот раз?

----------

Нико (05.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Замечательная новость. Настораживает только то, что издательство "Эксмо" очень часто более чем халтурно относится к переводам. Как на этот раз?


Там Джеффри Хопкинс переводил. Есть надежда......

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перевод с английского Глеба Ястребова


А что за Ястребов?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Книга издана при участии издательства "Нартанг", так что качество должно быть нормальным.

Только Эксмо каждый раз в аннотации к книге Роберта Бира Ричардом Биром называет. Видимо, по аналогии с Ричардом Гиром. ))

----------

Германн (07.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------

